# mod_rewrite =Alle möglichen Kombinationen auf die Index seite umleiten



## thespecialx (24. Oktober 2007)

Hallo mir geht es um folgendes:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule ^profile/([^/]+)$ index.php?profil=$1 [NC,L]

ich will dass nur das diese Bedingung funktioniert...was sie auch tut...
z.B. h**p://www.seite.com/profile/yourprofile

jedoch will ich z.B.
Kombinationen wie h**p://seite.com/profile oder auch ..com/profil/yourprofil/profil also alle
Kombinationen die der obigen Regel nicht zutreffen auch auf index.php umleiten jedoch mit dem Parameter ?doc=404

Im Klartext heißt das, ich brauche eine Bedingung wenn die obige nicht erfüllt ist, die ausgeführt wird.


----------

